

Streamie: Node.js + Websockets = Real time Twitter client - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/1152112645/streamie-node-js-websockets-twitter-client

======
evilhackerdude
You can fork streamie on github, edit stuff in /public and eventually access
<YourGitHubUsername>.streamie.org without having to deploy it yourself.

Read the author’s blog post about it:
[http://www.nonblocking.io/2010/08/future-is-here-i-just-
fork...](http://www.nonblocking.io/2010/08/future-is-here-i-just-forked-
running.html)

------
joe-mccann
I heard that guy is storing oauth credentials. ;-)

------
Swizec
I tried doing something similar a few months ago.

It's surprisingly difficult :D Kudos on making it work! How did you get around
crashing browsers? I tried displaying the full-ish stream API and the browser
would soon lag behind the real stream and finally die.

------
emarcotte
I saw something sort of similar a few weeks ago from jdub of gnome fame.
<http://www.hellodenby.com/blog/>

------
newsisan
Link: <http://streamie.org/>

------
xtacy
Chromium shows "This page has been blocked from tracking your location." :-|

------
jaekwon
the live server got hacker'd.

